
Show HN: Combine Framework Integration for Swift gRPC - vyshane
https://node.mu/2019/07/28/swift-grpc-and-combine-better-together/
======
vyshane
TL;DR

I was pretty excited when Apple announced SwiftUI and Combine at dub dub this
year. I have been following the Swift gRPC project, and when they released
their first 1.0.0-alpha version not long after, I decided that the world was
ready for CombineGRPC, a library that integrates Swift gRPC and the Combine
framework.

I dreamt of beautiful, responsive UIs; of streaming data straight to my lists
as the user scrolled. Then I woke up and got hacking.

